# Fall 2009 East Coast Playdate



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi All,
I know I have been MIA here for a while, but have a lot going on with houseguests,work, kids, the army, and now pettsitting small dogs!!

Anyway - I want to extend an invitation to all for my fall playdate in No/Central NJ on Saturday October 17th!! Last playdate in April, we had 41 Havanese attend!! Can we beat that number?

More specific details to come later, but wanted you all to mark your calendars for a trip to NJ to visit me and the 3 L's for some fun!!

Laurie


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Wish it was a closer drive! I would love to see all of you and the dogs.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Jennifer, hopefully someone will host a midwest play date sometime. I'm sure your NJ one will be another success. Sounds like such fun!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jennifer we should have a mid-west playdate sometime!!!! I wonder who would all be interested?????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yahoo!! I think we're free!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:rockon: Count us in. Maybe I can convince DD to come with Julian.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

irnfit said:


> :rockon: Count us in. Maybe I can convince DD to come with Julian.


OMG Yes!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't go! :Cry: I'm so sad about this. The boys would have loved to attend... I'm sure all of you will have a great time, though!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I cant wait to see Julian!!! We could plop him down in the middle of the yard and have him kissed by all the Havs!! 
Sorry you cant make it Lina!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We hope to be there. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What, no Kubrick!!!! Shelby will be heartbroken. We'll miss Hitch, too.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*maybe next time*

Would have loved to meet everyone in the area, but will not be able to join you. Maybe next time....

Anh


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We hope to be there too Laurie


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Laurie, we will really try, but it's the weekend after our wedding so things may still be a little crazy...

Lina, if you have something going on that weekend that doesn't involve the dogs and you want us to take them, let me know...that is assuming we go


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Gosh - I would totally understand if you guys could not make it Alan and Michelle, BUT remember that we would love to see you and Guapo - so keep us on the calendar just in case you are up to it!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,
What part of NJ? I live in New York City and commute to New Jersey every day. If it's not that far, Babaloo and I would love to come and visit.

Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Vicki - I am in Hillsborough - between Somerville and Princeton - what part doyou work in? We have a some that come from NYC!! We would love to have you come!
Laurie


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I work in Livingston, NJ. I actually telecommute a few days a week so I don't have to do it everyday. I am so excited about the Play date. I am sure that Babaloo will be besides himself. I was trying to figure out where you are in Nj so I read all of the Spring East Coast Playdate forum. It's wonderful that you made it a fund raiser. I am sure that yuou will be doing the same for this one. Let me if I can do or bring anything.
I already MapQuested how to get to Hillsborough. Its about an 1 1/2 hour. Very duable.

Vicki

Vicki


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

we are in. That will be a year from the date that we got bailey


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle, that is SO sweet of you to offer! IF you go (are you sure you'll be up for it the weekend after the wedding???) that would be great if you could take them, but don't put yourself out at all. I'm going to be in Rhinebeck for the weekend going to the NY Sheep and Wool Festival so the dogs will be home with Spencer all weekend.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would love a Mid-west playdate.
Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


casperkeep said:


> Jennifer we should have a mid-west playdate sometime!!!! I wonder who would all be interested?????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait to see all the pretty things Lina is going to knit with all her new wool.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Laurie!! 
Would you like for me to come and bring my cheese crap I would be glad to do it.....I think Gabe is really missing it!!!.lolol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure, come on over, and bring the "crap" LOL - Just dont be late this time - haha


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh thats low i tell ya....jillee is feeling jealous she misses her auntie laurie!!!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Where is this going to take place exactly? We live in NYC and would love to meet some forum members


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife and I may bring Ramon with us. Ramon is very outgoing, but with bigger dogs he tends to get a little intimidated. Smaller ones, however, are fair game. hopefully we can bring him


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to meet all the new members!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry hopes to get there and play with the dogs and little pups too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - sounds like we are going to have some new pups this time!! I am in Central NJ, Hillsborough - hope you can make it. If you go back to my old threads on my old playdates, you will see how fun these are. 

This playdate will be a dual fundraiser:
If possible I would like to collect small and medium step in harnesses for Havanese Rescue, along with 1/2" wide leads. I could use a few more toys as well. 

I also would like to - in honor of my son, take up a collection for the USO, which aid the soldiers and their families . I will post a list of items that they need. I plan on opening this fundraiser up to my community as well. I would like to ship these items to the USO at the Fort that Brian graduated from. 

Of course, please know, it is not a requirement to bring anything except your Havanese to the playdate, but if the newbies here check back, you will find that I like to share our joys of this wonderful breed with others. I am one of the supply people for Havanese Rescue. Any time a Rescue needs a harness, or toy or blanket or bed, I ship them out to them. My supply cabinet is kept full by generous donations.

I will put out more info as we get closer, but wanted to bump this up so you guys can put the date on your calendars!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, it sounds like it's going to be loads of fun! What a great thing you are doing, organizing it so you can also do good by others who need help. I will be watching closely for pictures and updates!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I cant wait


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Sylvia, Luna, Dickson and I plan to be there !!! Thank you Laurie for opening your lovely house again and for the great idea of the fundraiser. Yahoo you back !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great Jon, I am glad you guys can come, I hope to hear from more people soon~!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't remember if I responded formally yet, so just letting you know we will be there. Tell Gabe no funny stuff this time (last time he tried to swap Dugan's leash onto another dog so he could keep Dugan:wink. Mom told me to let you know she is coming too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I already put in for the day off, just waiting to see who will cover for me. Just have to see who will be riding shotgun with me - DH or DD.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michelle - who rides shotgun does not matter - as long as you have two furry and one human baby in the back!!!!!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Laurie,
All of us hope to be there.
January, Serena, Raffy, and husband Craig


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That would be great January - glad you guys can make it. 
As we get closer I will start a list of people who have responded. Right now I am trying to get my new foster boy to settle in - so if I dont respons quickly, please bear with me!


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

*Kauai would like to join the party too!*

Hi Laurie,

I live in NYC but would like to try to bring Kauai to the party. She'll love it!

You mentioned Hillsborough - I assumed you'll be providing more details like directions as we get closer to the date?

Also, let us know if you'd like for us to bring some things to drink or eat...

Thanks!
Annie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Annie, I will PM you my address so you have it. 
I am so glad that you can make it!! I am anxious to meet you and Kauai.

You dont need to bring anything except a donation item if you want - certainly not a requirement.

I will be doing a collection for Havanese Rescue - we need some supplies
and 
I have become involved in a new organization called Operation Shoebox, that send small items - personal items, food items - over to the soldiers serving in Iraq and Afganastan.
I would love to also set up a collection for that. 
I will list what they need as we get closer to the date.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
I like these collection and donation ideas! I always enjoy giving to HRI.

Please post a list when you get a chance.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Its getting close - so I wanted to touch base with everyone as to their plans on the 17th. So let me know if you can come!!
At this playdate I want to do a fundraiser for HRI and for Operation shoebox
Havanese Rescue needs small & medium step in harnesses and 12" thick leads. We are also in need of girlie pants!!!

Operation Shoebox is a non profit organization that packages boxes with personal and food items and ships them to soldiers in Iraq and Afghanastan. It is just a little something from home to keep the soldiers going. The following is a list of things they can use - many of which you may already have in your cabinets. 

The following list contains items frequently requested by U.S. soldiers and Marines serving in Iraq and Afghanistan. Please note that aerosol products cannot be shipped overseas. Also, all items must be in their original packaging. When in doubt, think small. It is easier to ship smaller packaged items than large, economy size. 



Lip balm
Sun block
Moist wipes
Bug spray - non-aerosol
Bars of soap
Small bottles of shampoo
Deodorant - non-aerosol
Powdered drink mixes
Cereal/Snack/Granola bars
Instant oatmeal - individual packets
Boxes of hot chocolate that contain individual packets
Small cans of tuna with pop-tops
Small cans of fruit with pop-tops
Microwave popcorn - individual bags can be sent
Athletic socks
Batteries - all sizes
Gum
Candy
Small boxes of cereal
Small bags of trail mix, peanuts, pretzels



So please consider coming to our fun playdate and bring a donation for our pups and our soldiers!! 

Laurie


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Laurie,

I was unable to make the Philadelphia playdate at Karen's and would love to attend your playdate, if that's okay! I have 3 havanese, our third, we just adopted from HRI in the beginning of September, her name is Jaime! I'm not sure I would bring all three, my Sunshine gets very car sick and nervous but Skippy and Jaime are fine in the car! Your idea for the fundraisers are wonderful, please let me know if there is anything else I can bring!
Thank you!
Patty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Patty - I am so glad that you can make it - I look forward to seeing you and the pups!! 

I am sending private messages to some of you who do not know my address. 
Vicki- I cannot send you a private message as you must have marked off that you do not want to receive them. If you send me an email, I will respond back to you with my address. 

I cant wait to see all of you - and my new fence will be up so my poor hubby does not have to put up and take down temporary fencing anymore!!! 

Anyone else out there want to come????


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Patty, I am sorry we missed you at my house, but can't wait to see you at Lauries!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Karen,
The pictures from your playdate are wonderful! I'm so glad you had such nice weather, it certainly looks like all those beautiful pups had a good time!
I'm so looking forward to experiencing one of these playdates, they look like too much fun!!!!!
Patty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: Anyone else want to come to a playdate????

Here is a list of the current people I am expecting. If I missed you, I am sorry, please let me know so I can add you!!! 

GAbe & I - with Lily, Lexi, Logan, and Reo 
Karen - Dugan & Brady

Harn & friend - Daisy
Michelle, DD & Baby!!! - Shelby and Kodi
Janet & Frank - Bacci & Bella
Poornima & Ajit - Benji & Lizzie
Jan, Angelo - Havee
Vicki - Babaloo
Elizabeth, Michael - Molly and Bailey
Eric , Maria & - Ramon 

January & Craig - Raffy & Serena 
Annie - Kauai 
Linda & Nick (and Nick) - Ocho & Bella
Christi - Lucy, Suki & Ravin 
Patty & Christopher - Jaime & Skippy

Kristin & Tony - Nico & Lito
Julie - Piper 
Alan, Michele, & Guapo

Anyone else like to come?? I just got a new permanent fence installed so no worries about pups getting out!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Fence looks awesome. I know my Mom plans on coming (Miriam) with Bacca. I am not sure if my Dad is coming with her or not. Also, Scott is a maybe depending on his schedule. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Karen!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:biggrin1:Great fence Laurie. No more escapees. :biggrin1:


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

So sorry not sure how to fix the security options on this website. but my email address is [email protected]. CAn't wait for the playdate.

Vicki


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurie - What time should we plan on arriving? Kauai and I are super excited. She hasn't seen another Havanese since she came from the breeder. I can't imagine how she'll react


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I am sure that she will fit right in with all the pups!!

We plan on starting around 11am - hope to see all you guys!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a great time.
I hope everyone is charging their camera batteries and bringing cameras.*
op2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally - I wish that you guys could come - Logan would love to play with his doppleganger (not sure how to spell that  )


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Sally - I wish that you guys could come - Logan would love to play with his doppleganger (not sure how to spell that  )


I wish we could too!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie-Piper and I would love to come. Would you send me directions to your house from North Jersey? I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Gryff's had enough of those playdates. It's just not fun for him


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

My wife and I should be able to bring Ramon. From what time to what time is this going from?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, I wanna come!!!!!! :tea: But I don't think I can swing it with all the kids here that weekend  wah. I had read this thread awhile back and wanted to make the call closer to now. Wah! 

I'm glad you got my donation items, though  and I am glad you like them!!
Be sure to take TONS and tons of pictures and enjoy the new fence!!! We just did chicken wire and the rabbits are always eating holes in it and we are always fixing it up. never ending chore, lol...we need a perma-fence like yours!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy - I am sorry you guys cant make it. Gryff might be really out of place as I removed the trees he used to hide under :Cry:

Ramon's Mommy & Daddy - we would love for you to come - what are your names?? We plan on starting at around 11am and going until you want to go home  I usually goes till sometime late afternoon. 

Kara - I am sorry - Kids is NO excuse!!! I know some of them are bigger - have them babysit the younger ones and bring that Gucci girl up for some fun!!!! That would be so great if you could make it!! 

Cant wait!!


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

hey laurie

our names are Eric & Maria. Thank you for the time update. We're looking forward to this!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump:

HAVANESE PLAYDATE - FUN DAY FOR ALL - ONLY ONE WEEK AWAY!!

We are up to about 38 Havanese - all in one backyard- it is quite a [email protected]@
Anyone else think they can make it????

Laurie :bump::bump:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, are you sending out your private jet to pick up all of us that are sooo far away?

Can't wait to see pictures. I so wish we could come.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heck, Paige, if Laurie is sending that plane, I'll be on there right along with you!! Have fun you guys and keep us posted!!!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

I just checked weather.com and it says that it's gonna be a 30% chance rain on sat.
I hope that it doesn't really rain!
*finger cross*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Farmer's Almanac says cool and blustery. MSN Weather says cloudy, windy and 0% chance of rain.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Yipeee can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well it looks like I might be coming to Phili to deliver Andy our foster dog to his new family....going to plan it around the playdate.....this will be sooo much fun....although I will be dogless. I will have Lexi boo as my havanese dogter!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige & Marj - no the plane was not available but the Limos will be arriving on Friday!! Pack your jammies!! 

You guys are so funny, checking weather already! I had not even thought about it yet. Michelle, I like your report, and you have always reported the almanac report for my playdates, and always been right!! Worse case scenario - we make it the next weekend. 

ANYONE ELSE COMING???

DOES EVERYONE HAVE DIRECTIONS??


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am coming to the playdate!!!!! I cant wait!!! I wish I could have a pup with me. There will be plenty for me to love on I am sure!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Megan, lucky you! I'm so happy to hear you are going to! You gals are going to have so much fun.


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

yeay! that's good news 
i'm so happy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump:

Just bumping up in case anyone else can come.

Michelle, are you bringing Julien??? I so badly want to see that sweet baby


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Laurie!
We're back from the wedding...everything was PERFECT!! At this moment, we are planning on coming to the playdate this weekend (fingers crossed that nothing comes up for Alan at work) 
Michelle & Alan (and Guapo)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So far, Julian will be coming to the playdate, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, The newlyweds & the baby!!!! I cannot wait!!!!! 

Sadly, the weather on the local news does not look good though! I am worred about it, but wont make a decision until closer to Saturday. Hope everyone is free the next saturday so we can try again if we have to use a raindate!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

michi715 said:


> Hi Laurie!
> We're back from the wedding...everything was PERFECT!! At this moment, we are planning on coming to the playdate this weekend (fingers crossed that nothing comes up for Alan at work)
> Michelle & Alan (and Guapo)


I know this isn't the place to say so and I'm not sure if there is another thread about it, but want to say "CONGRATULATIONS NEWLYWEDS!!" How exciting!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well if it has to be post pned to the next weekend I guess I need to stay the next week too.....I wish I could but I will be leaving again in two weeks for North Carolina.....I think my hubby would put his foot down. Cant wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh my goodness, The newlyweds & the baby!!!! I cannot wait!!!!!
> 
> Sadly, the weather on the local news does not look good though! I am worred about it, but wont make a decision until closer to Saturday. Hope everyone is free the next saturday so we can try again if we have to use a raindate!!!!!


Oh no it can't rain !!! I cant come next weekend I will be in Maine.:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so freaked out about the possible weather!! I want thoughts from people, if they call for only possible showers, should be give it a try????


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Laurie,
I sympathize; these decisions are so hard to make. I think part of it will be determined by Friday's weather. If it rains a lot (like I have heard it will) then the ground may too wet anyway. I also heard that the high temperature on Saturday is going to be 49!
We can come next weekend if this weekend doesn't work out.
January, Serena, and Raffy


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Laurie,
Here in South Jersey they're saying rain Thursday-Sunday with highs only in the 50's. It sounds like it's going to be pretty wet for the weekend. I'm so sorry, it's disappointing!! We are available for the following weekend, if you decide to move it. If you move it, it may be the whole clan coming for the day!!! Thanks!!! Patty


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My work schedule just changed and I THINK we can make it again!!!! Yahoo


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Not such good news about the weather today. There is a storm watch and depending on how the front goes, it could turn pretty bad. Also, my DD's boss said this is his anniversary weekend and it never fails, there is a storm. I am game for next week, too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK well I am going to make the final decision on Friday, once we see what the direction of the storm is -


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I'll be the bad voice here and hope it will be the weekend after as I can make it that weekend!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, I think I can make it next Sat. Megan, I hope I will get to meet you.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie, we've been so lucky with the weather for all of your play dates so far. Sounds like it's going to be very wet though...I think the 24th is good for me.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't make the 24th. I hope the weather get better for this weekend.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will be there either weekend. This weekend sounds worse and worse everytime I turn on the weather


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Even if Saturday turns out to be nice, the dogs will probably be swimming in your backyard. It's supposed to to start raining Thursday and not end until Sunday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*WHO WANTS TO COME TO A HALLOWEEN PARTY*

OK :Cry::Cry: IT IS GOING TO HAVE TO BE CHANGED!!!!

The weather expected here this weekend is going to make the playdate a total washout - literally!!!! 
So......

I am rescheduling for Next Sat - October 24th, 11am 
Lets make it a Halloween party again! We have done that for two years, and if you guys are not tired of it, we can do it again this year! 
I am so sad that Megan wont be here then, and that Elizabeth and the girls wont make it :Cry:

But I will start a new list soon - please let me know if you can come on the 
24th ... Thanks.

laurie


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Laurie,

I bought two costumes for Kauai so she needs a Halloween party to go to!!!

I'm tentative for next Sat - I was supposed to go hiking up in Mass. Let me see if I can move that plan...

Thanks and I'm truly bummed about the rain...

Annie


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry we can't come, but I think you're making the right decision. It looks so nasty this weekend.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,

Babaloo, and I will be there. Does Halloween Party mean costume? 

Sorry that I won't get to meet Gryff. But maybe next time.

Vicki


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Guess I'll be canceling my dentist appointment! We will recycle our last year lame costumes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, costumes for the pups!!!! It is hilarious and we always get great pictures! 

Linda, - true - I still have the cop one, and I have the skunk and princess! 
if your guys want them. Bella wont fit in any of then though!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nah, I'm just gonna put bandannas on them!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

We will be there Laurie, Skippy and Jaime seem to be okay with costumes. I don't thing I'll get Sunshine in one. I know the kids will want to dress up too. Hope that's okay! I might even bring my witches hat with me, we'll see! I think you're making the right decision, it poured all day today and it's suppose to get worse the next two days!
Patty


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope the weather is more agreeable when the playdate happens.
Little Henry still can not make it, but we will be thinking of all the havs in the wonderful yard with Laurie's wonderful family and L's.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be there with Kubrick and Hitchcock.... and Spencer just might make an appearance for once!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

ouh no~
Don't have a costume for my pup yet!
can Daisy just come with a nice blue sweater 
ahhahaha


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

have fun!!:Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Costumes for the pups are optional!! We only manage to dress them up, get lots of pics, and then they are out of them 10 minutes later. So if you dont want to spend the$$ no worries!! 

Harn, I am so glad to hear that you guys can make it next week,

And sad Kordelia that you and Henry cant


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Laurie,
Serena, Raffy, Craig and I will be there. I think I'll take someone else's cue and just put bandanas on the pooches. Disappointed this Saturday didn't work out and hoping next Saturday is a beautiful day.
January


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapo picked out his costume on our way home from the wedding that he's so looking forward to showing off! See everyone next weekend!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

After all of the rain and the cancellation and saying that we were going to make it the following week, Babaloo is on the equivalent of modest activity for the next 2 weeks.

He either has a bad sprain near his hip or something more serious. We will know more in 2 weeks.

I am sorry but we are hoping to make the next one.


Vicki and Babaloo


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Goodness Vicki I hope that BAbaloo is ok!!!! If it helps, I can set up an xpen on the deck or on the lawn. I can promise that my Lexi would prefer to "watch" and not participate, and there are many others who do the same thing. So if you feel comfortable putting the pup in the xpen with us all around, we can certainly do that!!! 

Alan & Michele , I am so happy to hear you will make it, and I cannot wait to see you guys and Guapo!!!!! - and January - you and your family too!!!! 

I pray that it will be a beautiful day! 
Laurie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh Goodness Vicki I hope that BAbaloo is ok!!!! If it helps, I can set up an xpen on the deck or on the lawn. I can promise that my Lexi would prefer to "watch" and not participate, and there are many others who do the same thing. So if you feel comfortable putting the pup in the xpen with us all around, we can certainly do that!!!
> 
> Alan & Michele , I am so happy to hear you will make it, and I cannot wait to see you guys and Guapo!!!!! - and January - you and your family too!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope your prayers are answered...the weather forcast is showers from Friday till Sunday. :Cry:


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

I think that Babaloo would have a very hard time just watching from a deck. He loves other dogs and always wants to play with whoever he meets along our journeys. It's pretty hard trying to keep him from running aroun in the house.

Thanks for your most gracious offer but we will be at the next playdate.

I hope that the weather is just glorious, you certainly deserve it.

I hope it all turns out to be a huge success.

Vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki, I am so sorry! If Babaloo feels better, please reconsider. We would put the xpen - maybe put two together to make it larger on the lawn, and put a few calm pups in with him. My Lexi is a very calm girl, who is not into the running around, and hould be happy to hang wit Babaloo if he is feeling better. 
Just keep us in mind next week, and if anything changes, just let me know!!
Otherwise, we will see you next year!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sat
Oct 24

This forecast better get better!
Showers
66° high
46° low
40% rain


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

But Sunday the 25th says sun - ???????????


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We can make it on Sat if the weather is nice but unfortunately can not come if it's Sunday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:attention::attention:

Saturday or Sunday??? Saturday or Sunday?? Saturday or Sunday??

Rain is scheduled on ALL stations for Saturday - not for Sunday.
With rain only on Sat, the law should not be that bad on Sunday.

:crazy: I am going a little crazy with this weather!!!!! 

What are everyones thoughts??? Giants dont play till 8pm so most of us (not you Phila guys) wont miss our team on Sunday. 

What you guys think?????


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

I always say that the forecast can change as many times as there are days until the weekend. ( I come from a family of U.S. Cooperative Weather Observers.)That said, we can come either day. 
January, Serena and Raffy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope to make it on Sunday. It's gorgeous weathre today and hopefully it will stick around for the entire week and the weekend.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
I would wait it out. The weather might change. We can come either day


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sunday is still looking better than SAt - but will wait till Thursday night to decide depending on how this lovely storm moves. Of course it is gorgeous out today!!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah yes. It is gorgeous. If only it could be like this on Saturday and Sunday.
January


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

It was gorgeous in Livingston nJ yesterday and I am sure the weather is just as beautiful today. 

Babaloo may very well come and play in the x'pen on either day. My husband is also looking forward to coming and seeing the "pups".

Vicki


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well did I pick a good day to log on or what???I am attending a lecture Sunday morning,but should be home by noonish...I have to check with hubby,but would love to come see you all...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*FINAL "NEW" PLAYDATE DATE*

Since the weather is just not coooperating - I have yet again rescheduled the playdate to this Sunday!!

It will be on Sunday the 25th at 11am

DO NOT bathe your dogs before you come. As regulars know, they get mighty dirty, and after rain all day Sat there might be a bit of mud! 
Bring their halloween costumes - we can get lots of fabulous pictures!!

Dot, I am so absolutely excited that you guys can finally make it - I cannot wait to see Duncan . 
AND Babaloo might come!!! Yahoo. Vicki - do you want a double sized xpen (two put together) or just one, which limits the space?

I would like to start a new list to get an idea, so let me know, and I will update the following list:

Me, Gabe, Lily, Lexi, Logan and Reo
Karen, Brady & Dugan 
Linda, Bella, Scudder and Freddie 
Dot, Hubby - girls- and Duncan
January Craig, - Raffi and Serena
Linda, Nick - Ocho and Bella 
Janet Frank - Bacci & Bella 
Vicki hubby & Babaloo
Patty, Christopher, Jabob - Sunshine, Kippy & Jaime 
Jan - Havee 
Alan, Michelle - Guapo 
Lina, Spencer, Kubrick & Hitch 
Poornima - Benji & Lizzie 
Michelle - Kodi & Shelby - and hopefully that DD and beautiful baby!!!!!! 
Harn, Tony - Daisy

Annie & Kauai ???
Jon, Sylvia, - Luna & Dickson ?? 
Christi - Lucy & Suki??

IF I PUT A QUESTION MARK AFTER YOUR NAME, I WAS NOT SURE IF YOU COULD MAKE IT SUNDAY, PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN PUT YOU ON THE POSITIVE LIST!!

Please dont forget your donation items for HRI and Operation shoebox!!

 Cant wait to see everyone!!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Laurie,
It will be Christopher, Jacob and all three, Skippy, Sunshine and Jaime. My husband can't come. Thanks! We can't wait!!!
Patty


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie, It will be Havee and myself coming. Angelo can't make it Sunday. See you then!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji, Lizzie and I are coming. Ajit can't make it. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Laurie, 
We're still in! I am running in a race in the morning so we may not leave the city until around noon.
Michelle


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We're probably 98% sure to make it on Sunday. I'm not sure about DD and Julian, though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, all four of us will be there on Sunday.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I got you guys down - Michelle - I am going to be very very very sad if I dont get to kiss that sweet boy!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Frankie and I will be there, but our 2 friends can't make it on Sunday.


----------



## virtualet (Apr 21, 2009)

hi laurie

unfortunately, ramon maria and i won't be able to make it. we have a wedding on saturday and a prior commitment for sunday. it's probably better this way. we gave ramon a 'haircut' on wednesday and he looks like a rat. i don't want to scare away the other dogs and owners. =)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The weather report is holding for Sunday - 60 and


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Roman - he would be perfect company for Lexi who had so many mats, especially on her legs that she looks like a little rat with a big head  
I am sorry I wont get to meet you guys, I hope maybe in the spring you guys can make it. 

So Michelle - whats the deal on that gorgeous baby?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie I hope it's not too late! Our plans have changed and we will be able to come today after all. Is that ok?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie - of courses it is OK - we will be SO happy to have you come.

Anyone else who could not come originally, if your plans hae changed, Please COME!!!!

It is pretty wet in the backyard, but the sun is working its hardest to dry it out


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We are getting ready to head out in a few minutes. Linda and I decided to drive together, so the we will be arriving with the "dog bus" Two people and 5 dogs in a car is always a funny scene.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay! We'll be coming a little late but we'll be there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Have fun everyone, we will be looking for some pictures later.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm really bummed that we can't make it . . . and I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Today looks beautiful! Have a great time, everyone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We gave it our best shot, but traffic got the better of me. :Cry: It took us 25 mins to go one exit on the Belt Pkwy and traffic was jammed up back to Coney Island. I don't know if it was just traffic or an accident, but it was a mess. Glad it turned out to be such a beautiful day for you. Have a great time and we'll see you at the next playdate.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Hope you guys have a wonderful time. Hopefully things will be much calmer by the time you have your next playdate!!! It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*It was a great day!*

Thank you Laurie and Gabe for your gracious hospitality. We had a great time meeting all the Has and their families. Benji and Lizzie had so much fun that they are sound a after a nice warm bath.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Some more pictures....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

More pictures...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie,
Thanks for hosting another great playdate! We love seeing everyone and can't wait for the Spring! I totally forgot to write you a check for HRI. Let me know if I can mail it to you or directly to them


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

some more....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gorgeous looking havs!
Glad to see pics even though could not be there.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Beautiful photos! Glad everyone had a good time:clap2:


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Laurie, 
Thank you so much for a wonderful day. All of us had such a nice time. Christopher and Jacob especially enjoyed the day and seeing so many beautiful Havanese dogs. 
Patty

(ps) The boys couldn't stop talking about Oreo and how much they missed him. He really is such a sweet boy. Jacob formed such a special attachment to him, it was so nice to see. Good luck with him and please keep me posted on his future. I know the boys will continue to ask about him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Patty,
Thank you so much for bringing your fur, and human babies. Your boys were so well behaved, and I was SO impressed as to how patient they were with Oreo untl they could make good friends with him. I am sure that he will miss them too - that is when he finally wakes up. My guys have been crashed for hours!! 

Thanks to all for coming, and your wonderful donation to Operation Shoebox and HRI!! They are so apprciated!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so glad you guys had such great weather? can someone post who's who? I recognize a lot of the Neezers and peeps...but who is the gray and white Hav in the puppy cut?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so BUMMED I missed it again...but unfortunately due to the monsoon we had yesterday,my daughter's soccer game got postphoned to today...they played and WON!!
I see you all had a wonderful time! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and Gabe. We had such a nice time at the playdate and it was great to see everyone again, havs and people. Havee is very tired right now!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh I am so glad you guys had such great weather? can someone post who's who? I recognize a lot of the Neezers and peeps...but who is the gray and white Hav in the puppy cut?


Handsome Ocho!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie and Gabe,
Robert and I and Babaloo had a wonderful afternoon. You were so gracious and welcoming. I am looking forward to joining you again whenever. 
Babaloo was exhausted he slept all the way home.

Thanks again it was just terrific.

Vicki, Robert and Babaloo


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like everyone had fun. We took a long walk across the new walkway over the Hudson in Poughkeepsie and Gryff backed away from every dog that approached him. I think we made the right choice to skip the playdate. He's just so scared of other dogs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the photos, but can they be labeled? It is so hard to tell who is who, especially if they are in puppy cuts, or I haven't seen them before, of course.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie and Gabe, thank you so much for being such wonderful hosts and throwing this great play date. We all had a good time and the dogs are pretty much wiped out now, which is a good thing!

I didn't take as many pictures this year because I forgot my lens bag and only had my one 35mm lens on me... so no zoom. I tried to make do, though!

Sweet Lilly









Dugan being held by Gabe









Babaloo (I think?)









Kubrick and Hitchcock - Benji in the background









Kubrick and Hitch running together









Kubrick with Hitch and Guapo









Kubrick and Guapo









Guapo









Dugan









Maddie's Sister (forgot her name!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maddie









Maddie









Daisy









Lizzie with Babaloo









Havee with Jan in background









My Sweet Kubrick









Logan and Lilly









Piper









Sunshine









Scudder - Freddy to the left, Brady on top and Bella bottom


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Benji









Piper, Guapo and Hitchcock









Puppy Pile Up!









Hitch and Kubrick









Kubrick and Piper - they had a lot of fun together... though Kubrick was very annoying in the beginning!









Piper, Hitchcock and Kubrick









Piper, Kubrick, Guapo and Hitch's tail









Piper, Kubrick, Hitch, Guapo and Logan









Laurie, Gabe and Maddie's daddy and sister!









Havee Hug


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Last ones...

Lilly Belly Rub









Babaloo?









Lexi and Hitch - Lexi had a lot of fun chasing Hitchcock around at the end of the play date!









Lexi and Piper









Piper and Guapo









I didn't get any good pictures of the other dogs, though I tried to get them all. Sorry if I missed your pup!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

Laurie~
thank you for hosting today's playdate! u are a wonderful host!
Daisy is exhausted from meeting so many new friends!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Lina, what beautiful pictures you took! Thank you! It's amazing to me how much Havee and Sunshine look alot, they have the exact markings and almost identical faces, the only difference is Sunshine is cut alittle shorter. The one picture you posted of Havee, is actually my little girl Sunshine!
Thanks again!
Patty


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurie-Thank you so much for having us. It was so nice to meet everyone and Piper had a great time. Instead of crashing like all the other dogs, she was running around like a maniac until about 10 last night. She is sleeping now though! 
I will post my pictures as soon as I figure out how to resize them.
Lina-your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, fantastic pictures as always!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, your pictures are fabulous!!! I hope that someone was able to get a few shots of my Oreo. I have some pics that I have not even had a chance to look at yet, but I dont think I captured too many this time. 
That picture of Madeline is just SO fabulous. Comparing her eyes in that picture to the one when she came to me direct from the mill is amazing - she has turned into a very happy girl!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie,
Thank you so much for a wonderful afternoon. I thought my boys would crash in the car. Brady did, but Mr. Sleepy himself (Dugan) managed to keep himself up the whole way home and then want to play when he got here. They did crash last night though. It was so great to see everyone and all of the pups! The pictures are great. I only managed to get a few. I have a few of Oreo's belly. I will post them later today.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Laurie, 
Christopher got two really cute pictures of Oreo, one by himself and one adorable one of him and his buddy for the day, Jacob. I will try to post later today!
Thanks again! We had a wonderful time. Jacob was asking this morning when we can go back, quote "I NEED to see Oreo"!!!
Patty


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It turned out to be a perfect day, weatherwise! So glad you all could make it happen. GREAT pictures, everyone!! I so wish I had been there too. 

Laurie, Maddie looks fantastic. I had tears in my eyes seeing her in the pics Lina took of her. Lily is such a sweetie. What a darling face! 

Lina, your photos are fantastic, as always, and you really captured the Havs' movement and play. LOVE all the pictures!! 

I really love Piper's cut and facial markings. Guapo reminds me of Beamer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Patty - tell Jacob he can come and visit with Oreo anytime he wants, as long as I have him!!  I am pretty sure that others took pictures so I hope to see some more posted soon. 

Marj - Piper was absolutely adorable! She has the sweetest face & just LOVED running with all the pups - it was so cute!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad you all were able to finally have your play date! 

Looks like it was another smashing success. Laurie and Gabe really know what they're doing, don't they? 

Wonderful shots as always, Lina. I love how good you are at catching the movement. Your boys seemed to be having the best time. Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen just sent me this from her phone - so I thought I would post it. 
My favorite picture from the day:

Jacob, lovin on Oreo - they are now best friends. 


ps-Patty, pm me your email address cause I might have some more to send you. (Laurie)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And thank you for letting me practice on your pups, LOL!

Patty, I'm sorry about that... I have a hard time keeping a lot of the dogs straight. I will change it.

Laurie, what a cute picture of Oreo and Jacob!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, You really do a fabulous job, especially capturing "the run" I am so glad that you and Spencer could make it!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Laurie and Gabe, thank you so much for being such wonderful hosts and throwing this great play date. We all had a good time and the dogs are pretty much wiped out now, which is a good thing!
> 
> I didn't take as many pictures this year because I forgot my lens bag and only had my one 35mm lens on me... so no zoom. I tried to make do, though!


Those are super photos!!!! What lens did you use?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Sally. I used my Nikkor 35mm f1.8 lens. It's definitely one of my most used lenses!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Thanks, Sally. I used my Nikkor 35mm f1.8 lens. It's definitely one of my most used lenses!


I have to get that lens!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Lina, great pictures as always. You do get that run down so well on those action shots! I think the picture labeled Babaloo? is Havee. There were so many black and white havs there it's hard to tell!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

so fun!!! great shots! adorable dogs.

:tea:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was so upset when I decided to turn around and go home because of the traffic. Seeing the pictures makes me even more upset. I know I missed a great day at Laurie and Gabe's. Sorry I missed seeing everyone and the pups.
Lina, GREAT pictures, as usual.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2: wonderful pictures :clap2: Looks like everyone had such a great time!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

wonderful pictures. It must have been such fun. I'm looking forward to the day when I can actually take a weekend day off to try to make the next one with the boys.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Lina,

The pictures are terrific. It was Babaloo. You certainly did catch the many moments. You even caught me in a shot.

vicki


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have pictures but my port to my camera is broken - great time to find that out. So- I am working to get them on a disc from the card and will post them soon. 
Harn - did you take any pictures????


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

The pictures have been fabulous. I took only a few shots.

here it is http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - those look so great!!! I love that Babaloo went through the tunnel, I have had it for a year, and my guys till wont go through it!! 
How is BAbaloo doing? Is his leg better??? He was such a trooper!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Vicki-I love that picture you got of Piper and I can't believe I missed seeing Babaloo go through that tunnel!

Laurie-Thanks again, we had a great time.

Here are some pictures, I hope people can help with the names I missed. I can't figure out how to get the pictures from flickr posted.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/julie-piper/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures Julie - I think it is easy to get a good picture of Piper - she is so photogenic. Love the pictures. Cant wait to get mine posted - hopefully tonight.


----------



## Lela (Sep 29, 2008)

*New user*

Hi! I've never posted on a forum before so please feel free to offer suggestions. I have a female Havanese, Meeka, who will be three years old next month. I'd love to know the next time you get together. I'm in NJ and have not yet many other Havanese owners. Your pictures are wonderful! I never had a Havanese before but I'm now completely over my head hooked!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello = and welcome to the forum!! I wish you had seen this before we had the playdate, it would have been so nice to have you here. Where in NJ are you? 

And now - I GOT THE PICS OFF MY CAMERA!! Thank goodness. 
The first should be my PRECIOUS Foster boy Oreo - he is my angel~


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The first one here is my old foster (Mill dog) girl Madeline - her new Daddy brought her to the playdate for me to see her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the best picture of all!!
Jacob and Oreo playing together!


----------



## Lela (Sep 29, 2008)

It looks like so much fun! The dogs are adorable. I'm from Toms River. What area are you in?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, we really did have a wonderful time~
We are in Hillsborough - 15 minutes north of Princeton.
You are not that far from us!! So you better make sure that we get to see you at the next one  
I will always start a new thread in the spring about some propsed dates to see who will be around when so make sure you keep checking the forum in the spring.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't get too many pictures, but here is what I have.

Brady coming through the tunnel to Jacob.









If I remember correctly, that is Kubrick saying hello to Dugan.









Brady playing with Javie. Scudder is in the background.









Brady and Javie again.









Sweet Jamie!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I love that one of Jaime!! And especially the one of Brady coming out to meet Jacob - what a cute pic!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in love with Piper!! She's such an adorable Hav, but it's her energy that I'm liking when I see the pictures. She looks like she's very social, playful and confident. What a cutie! 

Laurie, your pictures are great. How nice to see Madeline again! How is she doing in her new home? She looks quite happy in the pictures. 

The pictures of Jacob and Oreo are just so sweet. How long have you had Oreo, Laurie? How old is he? 

Keep the pictures coming if you've got 'em. I'm having fun looking at them all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Marj, Isnt that Piper just adorable? She is even cuter in person!!
It was so wonderful to see Madeline - she is doing very very well in her new home, that will be changing next month. Her Dad, Maddie and Hav sister Lola, are moving to Lima, Peru!! So I am glad I got to see her cause it might just be the last time.  

Oreo is doing very well, making lots of improvements but we are still working on some behaviors that make it hard to adopt him out. He has been with me 2 months and I just love him to death!!! 

As you all know, the "fundraiser lady" was at it again. We received some lovely donations of harnesses, leads, and lots of toys for HRI - thank you all for those. 

AND.. My Operation shoebox donations were AMAZING!!! A new friend, Linda, teaches kindergarten, and she had all the classes donate for this project, and all my wonderful Hav friends also brought donations. Here are some pictures of what came in for Shoebox - these items will make MANY soldiers overseas very very happy - THANKS TO YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Laurie,

He is such a little trooper. Those two boys were just terrific with all of the "pupster".
Thanks to them Babaloo learned what to do with the tunnel. 

Babaloo is schedule for surgery on the 11th. The regular Vet was wise in telling me what to read up on. I was prepared somewhat but not entirely. He will be fine soon. And at your next play date he will be able to run the whole day if he would like to.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Group Pictures!
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0100-1.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0102-1.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0103-1.jpg
Brady & Dugan
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0104-1.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0105-1.jpg
Lilly
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0109-1.jpg
Bella
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0111.jpg
Oreo
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0113-1.jpg
Oreo & Jacob
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0114-1.jpg
Lexi
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0115-1.jpg
Daisy? I think?
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0117-1.jpg
No Sure! Feel free to fill in!
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0120-1.jpg
Sunshine
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/marltonmommy/IMG_0121-1.jpg

My son, Christopher took the pictures. Not bad for a 9 year old!

I really hope I posted these right! Not sure! If I made a mistake, I apologize in advance and will try again later! Thanks!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry all, here they are!!

Group pictures!
























Brady








Dugan








Lilli








Bella








Oreo








Oreo & Jacob








Lexi


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

MORE!!!!

Daisy








Not Sure! Feel free to fill in!








Sunshine









Again, not bad for a 9 year old. Christopher just loved taking the piictures. Jacob and Christopher just fell in love with all the wonderful Havaneses! Thanks again, Laurie!

Patty, Christopher & Jacob (Sunshine, Skippy & Jaime)


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are more pics from Sunday's playdate. Sorry I wasn't able to name any of the dogs except mine. More coming in separate messages.
January


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

More.


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

And more.


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

Last two.
January


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures everyone - love them!!! 
Patty - the picture that you thought was Daisy - is actually my Lily 
And the one you didnt know is my Logan. 
January - you got quite a few pics!! Glad you figured out how to post them.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for the great pics everyone!

Carolina, I love the one of Kubrick flying with Hitch and Guapo (I think).

Laurie, how many Havs were there this time? And did Kristin&her crew not make it?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maryam, there were only 28 dogs here this time. I think in April I had around 40 - which is the record. 
Sadly Kristin had a baby show and Tony out of time - so we missed Nico and Lito a lot!! 
But we still had a great day and had some great "new" people and pups who came. 
Wish you guys could have come!


----------

